# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Is this a baby Cherry Red shrimp?



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Is this a baby Cherry Red? There are six baby shrimp in my tank which I'd attributed to the Cherry Reds, but three of them are colored like this while the other three are distinctly red. The picture above looks more like an Amano (which I also have, but have not set up any special breeding environment for).

Do baby Cherries develop color at different rates? BTW, the pictured baby is about 3/4" long from snout to tail.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Is this a baby Cherry Red? There are six baby shrimp in my tank which I'd attributed to the Cherry Reds, but three of them are colored like this while the other three are distinctly red. The picture above looks more like an Amano (which I also have, but have not set up any special breeding environment for).

Do baby Cherries develop color at different rates? BTW, the pictured baby is about 3/4" long from snout to tail.


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

You dont have any ghost shrimp do you? That doesnt strike me as amano or cherry... more looks like a Palaemon species to me...


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Nope, unless something stowed away in the bag. But in the two months that I've had them I've never seen anything other than an Amano or Cherry. The ones that I assume to be baby Cherries all have red stippling in their shells and the yellow organ behind their heads.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't think the top picture is a cherry red. A friend of mine has scores of them in his 135, and you can tell what they are when they're quite small, even though the red color is faint at first. 

I don't know what the top one is. It doesn't look like an Amano. Can you get any closer pictures (yes, I realize how difficult that can be)?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

How's this?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

If I adjust the levels in Photoshop it does bring out more red in the spots so I wonder if this is just an under-colored morph?


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Bill, it almost looks like Ghost Shrimp but not quite.

doesn't appear to be amano or cherry....


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

So this is really bizarre... I just found a baby Amano in my 75 gal. Thi sshouldnt be possible right? Because they require a breif SW existance? Its small... maybe a quarter of an inch but it is eating and moving around quite well... I dont have a pic but am certain it is an amano... it all ready has the trade mark dots on its sides. I do have cherries and about three straggler ghost shrimp in here. But I am positive its neither. Well at least fairly certain... I gues sthere is no way to be positive without taxinomical examination...


----------



## rssjsb (Sep 8, 2003)

Well, for what it's worth, an LFS here swears that his Amanos have reproduced in his planted display tank. He showed me the babies and says he didn't even know that they were in there, and hasn't done anything special (no raised salinity, etc.).


----------



## bobo31 (May 8, 2004)

I too have baby cherry shrimp in my tank that are completely clear. The only shrimp I have kept in this tank are Amanos and Cherry reds.
I think right now there are 2-3 of the clear type.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

rssjsb, what lfs are your referring to?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I stopped by my friend's house on the way home today and noticed that his quickly increasing cherry population included a couple that were indeed almost clear. It appears that my initial impression was incorrect. 

BTW, while it rarely happens, it apparently is possible for Amanos to reproduce on one's tank.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

thanks cavan. yea it sounds like in all likelihood that it is a baby cherry shrimp. 

So Bill, how was the SFBAAPS meeting?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Joey,
The SFBAAPS meet was great. It was nice to put faces to the forum usernames. I took over some L. Hippuroides and some A. Reineckii and came back with a few Crypts (don't ask me what type) and a few Anubias nana.

There was a bunch more plants (some Hydrocotyle, Lysimachia, L. repens, Vals, plus a lot more that I don't remember). Maybe gnome will chime in here and give a better description of what was available.


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

How long is the gravid period before the shrimp hatch? I just saw one of my females carrying eggs. Im excited! I also have an INCREDIBLY gravid amano but I know that none of them will survive.


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

my amano shrimp. they dont sell any other shrimps here in israel but bamboo shrimps - and it aint no bamboo shrimp...


----------

